# ROTP if you already have a degree?



## Harshs95 (29 Nov 2021)

Hey everyone, I’m currently with the military police reserve and hold the rank of CPL. I have a degree in criminal justice with a GPA of 2.5. I’m currently trying to upgrade that to a 3.0. I was wondering if a reservist can CT to ROTP for a different degree ( engineering stream for EME position ) rather than choosing a career with your current degree. 

My high school grades aren’t great, if I did DEO would I not be accepted because of my low GPA. Does DEO count your GPA or just the fact that you have a degree?

Thanks in advance


----------



## btrudy (18 Jan 2022)

You can do ROTP if you already have a degree when the degree that you have doesn't qualify you for the occupation you're applying for. Such as your example of applying for EME when you have a criminal justice degree.


----------

